
Show HN: Turn photos into talking videos with a crazily realistic AR app - ptt42
http://yubotapp.com
======
gus_massa
I think that you should remove the "Show HN" from the title. From:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> _If your work isn 't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
> HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then._

> _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
> can't be Show HNs._

Also, an empty landing page is not motivating to put my email there. The
design is nice, but it has no substance.

My recommendation is to add some examples. Perhaps a few famous people
speaking.

You can add them to the subscribe page. Also, you can write a blog post with
more technical details to submit here.

------
coreyp_1
Please, please, PLEASE don't put a 1.3 mb background image on your landing
page. It took 27.67 seconds to load on my connection, and killed meaningless
bandwidth. Children in 3rd world countries don't have access to the bandwidth
you just wasted!

------
markkit
Not sure if the page was supposed to contain something. I just see a photo and
submit email form.

